# GoLive 5 - Changing Linked Text color from Blue to Black & Remove Underline



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

I designated all the text black from the text menu bar. When I linked certain words in the paragraph they change to blue and were underlined. I want to remove the underline and blue color so the entire text is in black.

The linked text is in a Cascading Style Sheet. I have highlighted the text and changed all the text to black but the linked text remains blue underlined. 

I also have white text in a side navigation bar that has also turned blue and underline. How do I turn off and on this automatic feature in GoLive 5? I can’t find the answer in my reading?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tony,

Welcome to TSF!!

I think that it would help to see your code and your css. That way we don't have to try and guess at what you want done.

Cheers!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

This is the default style that is set by most web browsers. There is a way to change this, but I don't know how this program handles this.

Why do you want your links to be the same style as your text? This rather defeats the purpose of styling them separately.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

wmorri said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Welcome to TSF!!
> 
> ...


Hi wmori,

Thanks for the worm welcome.

Here is the code that was generated by the GoLive 5 program. Are you familiar with GoLive 5? I am new to the program and I am constructing my own web site. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Here it is:

</csltb></font><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="black" size="2"><b><i><a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Personalized Photo Sports Balls</a></i></b></font><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" color="black" size="2"> - Each Autograph SportsBall comes in regulation or mini sizes available in the following sports - <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Footballs</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Baseballs</a>,<a href="PhotoSportsBs.html"> Photo Baseball Home Plates</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Basketballs</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Hockey Pucks</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Soccer Balls</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Softballs</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Water Polo Balls</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Golf Balls</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Rugby Footballs</a>, <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Bowling Balls</a>, and <a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo Volleyballs</a>.<br>
</font><font color="black" size="2"><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular"><br>
</font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times"><b><i>Milestones & Memories</i></b></font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular"> - Our goal is to convey to the recipient the personal meaning and emotions of their event through each award </font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular">commemorating their Milestones & Memories forever. </font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times"><b><i>Custom Personalized Awards</i></b></font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times"><b><i>…</i></b></font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times"><b><i> Recognizing Once-In-A-Lifetime Achievements </i></b></font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular">makes an outstanding gift for coaches, team awards, unique individual personalized gifts, business gifts, birthday gifts, MVP game balls, </font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular">Senior Parting Gift, and State Championship Awards.</font></csltb><csltb width="816" height="512" align="left" xpos="208" content valign="top" csheight="272"><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular"><br>
</font></csltb></font></span></p>
</div>
<div id="LowerNavBar4">
<pre><a href="Accesories.html"><a href="Accesories.html">
<tt><b><strong><font color="white" face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">Accessories</font></strong></b></tt></a><tt><b><strong><font color="white" face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt></a><tt><b><strong><font color="white" face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
<a href="Award_Frames.html">Award Frames</a>

<a href="Award_Plaques.html">Award Plaques</a>

<a href="BobbleHead_Trophy.html">Bobble Head</a>

<a href="Cyrstal_Awards.html">Crystal Awards</a>
<a href="Design_Layouts.html">
Design Layouts
</a>
<a href="Game_Jersey_Frames.html">Game Jersey Frames</a>
<a href="MiniFootbHelmets.html">
Mini Helmets</a>
<a href="Custom_MiniHelmetPlqs.html">
Mini Helmet Plaques</a>

<a href="PhotoSportsBs.html">Photo SportsBalls</a>

<a href="Spirit_Wear.html">Spirit-Wear Apparel</a>
<a href="Sports_Memorabillia.html">
Sports Memoriabilia</a></font></strong></b></tt></pre>
</div>
<div id="LeftNavBar2">
<font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><b><i>www.awardzone.net</i></b></font></div>
<table cool width="1000" height="600" usegridx usegridy showgridx showgridy gridx="16" gridy="16" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr height="599">
<td width="16" height="599"></td>
<td width="983" height="599" valign="top" align="left" xpos="16"><a href="Award_Frames.html"><img src="Home_Page/1---A---web_template_update.jpg" width="848" height="576" border="0"></a></td>
<td width="1" height="599"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="599"></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1" cntrlrow>
<td width="16" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="16" height="1"></td>
<td width="983" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="983" height="1"></td>
<td width="1" height="1"></td>
</tr>
</table>
<p></p>
</body>

</html>

I may want to keep the color blue but I definitely want to get rid of the underline. The text is the main intro on my main home page paragraph. 

I Also have a left side navigation bar name list that needs to be white text without the underline. It is on a dark blue background and needs to be white.

How do I send you the CSS info?

Thanks Again in advance for your assistance,
Tony


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

dm01 said:


> This is the default style that is set by most web browsers. There is a way to change this, but I don't know how this program handles this.
> 
> Why do you want your links to be the same style as your text? This rather defeats the purpose of styling them separately.


Hi Dm01,

You are correct I will leave the text blue to identify them as links, but I need to remove the underline to improve the look of the paragraph on my home page, However I have a lefts side navigation list of page links that must be white because they are on a blue background and the text must be white to be visible. 

Thanks for the links and the quick reply! I will make use of them, and the Notepad ++ software.

Tony


----------

